# Cambrils Park, Salou



## gramlab (13 Feb 2009)

Booked 2 weeks here for start of June. 2 adults, 1 child and 1 infant.

Anyone been?

Whats it like, whats there to do, where to eat, go etc 

Thanks


----------



## cleverclogs7 (13 Feb 2009)

Salou...........lucky you.i went many times when i was a kid with my parents.cambrils is great.lots to do and see.i remember the international apartments,huge complex,they put on live shows(outdoors)most nights and did meals.queens pub also,very nice.sing alongs 

Have a great time.


----------



## sam h (14 Feb 2009)

Lovely park...been a few times.  Pools are great....especially kiddie one, they'll love sitting on the elephants.  One small problem is that the park is kind of midway between Cambril & Salou.  Cambril is the nicer of the two towns, but I'd recommend going into Reus for a meal & just to enjoy a typical Spanish town (you know it's a real one when they don't have photos outside the restaurants & they have to hunt for the one english menu).

Cambril park is spotless, the huts are lovely, the supermarket is good value, restaurant & entertainment are pretty good.  For the age of your kids, it's a great spot, you'll probably book again for next year.

Port Adventura (theme park)nis great, even with a wee one, as they have some fantasitic shows (it's part of the Universal Studios group)


----------



## gramlab (14 Feb 2009)

Have heard good things about the site. Staying in the new-ish bungalows near the kiddies pools I think. Dont think my kids would get much out of Portaventura but my brother is going around the same time and is getting a week ticket so will have a day or two left over for me to use if I want.

Was told Salou is a bit tacky alright

Love my seafood and heard there are plenty of good resteraunts about.

Will have a car for the 2 weeks and will do Barcelona etc. Is there anywhere else that is a must to drive to??


----------



## carrielou (14 Feb 2009)

Portaventura is great, it caters for all ages.  We were there 2 years ago and loved every minute of it as 2 adults yet we swore blind that the next time we decide to bring the clan with us that we would go back there.  We stayed in the hotel near the theme park, it was very good I must admit.  The park itself was mobbed every day, young and old alike.  Has a lovely atmosphere to even just stroll around, pure buzz about the place. Hope ye have a great time.


----------



## renno rannes (14 Feb 2009)

We have also booked two weeks at the start of June, Heard a lot of great things from friends that have been before.

The park tickets where €50 per adult per day and €25 per child per day but in the last few days they have put up a 7 day deal for €50 per adult and €25 per child which is excellent value IMO.


----------



## Liamb (15 Feb 2009)

I was in Salou & Cambrils a few years ago and it was great lots of great beeches and things to do. Try to take the adventure trip in to the mountins and country side in the 4x4 jeeps its a mighty day out.


----------



## finbar (16 Feb 2009)

1 hour by train to Barcelona, also Taragona is 30 mins by bus both lovely.


----------



## tosullivan (21 Feb 2009)

Gramlab, we've booked the sister site Sanguli from the 5th to 20th June this year aswell. Been looking forward to going here for a few years.  We're in the new Villa Paradise Bungalows at the back of the site which nearly backs on to Cambrils site.

I've heard Salou is a bit tacky also but Cambrils town is a must.  My kids are 8 & 6 (2 boys) and they are looking forward to PortAventura aswell.

My friend stayed in Cambrils last year and I'll be getting some local info from them soon so I'll post up any info I get here.


----------



## tosullivan (21 Feb 2009)

renno rannes said:


> We have also booked two weeks at the start of June, Heard a lot of great things from friends that have been before.
> 
> The park tickets where €50 per adult per day and €25 per child per day but in the last few days they have put up a 7 day deal for €50 per adult and €25 per child which is excellent value IMO.


 renno, any idea what the difference in the tickets that are on offer at the moment are?

They have a PortAventura Pass up to 4 days Entry for £51 Adult & £26 Child and also a PortAventura Plus * upto 7 days Entry Adult £54 Child £28.

Any idea what the Plus* is and does this give you access to the water park aswell?


----------



## gramlab (2 Nov 2009)

Really enjoyed this place this year. So relaxing compared to an apartment holiday. With the exception of the canaries for a winter holiday we never go back to the same place as we like to see something different.

Has anyone that has been to Cambrils park been anywhere else that they would recommend as much as this place. I know a quick search will turn up a lot of options but there is nothing like a first hand recommendation.

I know its early to be talking about next year but we only barely got a bungalow here this year and booked in January.


----------



## tosullivan (2 Nov 2009)

gramlab, I loved Sanguli so much, we are already booked again for June 2010 and friends are coming with us aswell.

Still have a lot of things to do there and kids loved the site which is why we are going back...


----------



## kerandabb (3 Jan 2010)

hi just looking for any update on Cambrils parks - just looking at website but would rather have personal recommendations.  Two families going together here 4 adults and 5 kids.  What are the bungalows like does anyone know??  would love some feedback if anyone has any!


----------



## Maverick.ie (3 Jan 2010)

Two excellent sites were you can find out anything you need to know about Salou, Cambrils or la pineda. Great place to holidy IMO must see's are Andorra and Monserat

[broken link removed] and [broken link removed]


----------

